

Show HN: Guesswork – Machine learning service to predict customer intent - manidoraisamy
http://www.guesswork.co/

======
manidoraisamy
On Techcrunch - [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/08/guesswork-wants-to-focus-
ma...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/08/guesswork-wants-to-focus-machine-
learning-on-customer-information/)

------
visionerdy
Good work. Why are you using Google Prediction API?

~~~
manidoraisamy
Our current usecases are oriented towards classification algorithm on
unstructured data (customer inquiries, social profile). We chose GPA, because
it gave good results in those.

